# Bad fibro day



## Guest (Feb 15, 1999)

Just to let you all know that I really had a bad day yesterday with my fibromyalgia. I was in intense pain all day and muscle weakness - it was like I'd had a workout the day before - without the workout! Plus I had that double vision thing I get. I feel a bit better today, which is good because I have to work (yes, on a holiday - adding insult to injury). Just needed a shoulder - thanks!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

How was the weather where you live? Does your flares seem to be connected to the weather? Sorry to hear that you had a misserable day.Take Care,Rose


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 1999)

Hi, Rose (glad you're here!!!!!







)Nope, doesn't seem to be related - I think it's more related to my monthly cycle and the darkness (Maine, remember!). I usually get worse this time of the month - but this past weekend was unusually bad. No idea why. I'm not doing anything unusual. I MAY have been fighting off a cold - the family all has had one. I just don't know, Rose. You know it'll be all right soon enough. It always is. Thanks for the concern - means a lot!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

So is the darkness in Maine, like living in the UP of Mich? I never thought about that before. Have had friends who couldn't handle those dark winters.I sure wouldn't do well as I feel that I am one of those people who need sunlight to function. I don't get depressed, but I just function at a much higher level when the sun is shining. Thought: Maybe that's a key. One of your previous posts you talked of needing to be in the dark for your eyes (Reminded me of when I had the measles as an youngster.). Perhaps that is why some people with fibro become depressed (besides hurting all the time) they need sunlight to avoid seasonal depression and here they are lurking around in the dark.Pretty far out, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 1999)

HeyKateI mentioned a while back that I take 1300 mg Magnesium Malate daily. It really does help with the overall stiff, weak, achey feeling. I drive 30 min to get it! 3 days without and the aches comeback.Of course check with your Dr. first, but it seems to have no drawbacks or negative side effects. It isn't very expensive either.It took about 1 1/2 weeks to feel a difference. Hate to hear your feeling so bad. I would love to know if it helps you!Happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 1999)

To Rose - as I said on the ibs bb I am of the opinion that these illnesses are all related and could be attributed to chemical imbalances in the brain. If so, then it makes sense that darkness would affect it. (Also, that anti-depressants - which I CAN'T take because of bad side effects - would help). It may not be in seratonin levels as some think, but an entirely different set of chemicals heretofore not discovered (which might explain why different things work on different people). I get worse in winter, but also have flare-ups after allergy season- which could indicate auto-immune deficiencies. Who knows? Certainly NOT the docs, for sure.Not far out at all - if you follow my line of logic, sunlight would be VERY beneficial for fibro. I lived in Alabama for a year several years ago - and felt great! Think I need to move south? (I DO!!







) Also, and I don't know if this is true, a friend of mine who has ms has said this it is considered the Northern Disease, because there is a much higher incidence of MS in the north. So much to learn so little time - right, docs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 1999)

To Happy - Thanks for the info on the Magnesium. Over the years, I have taken so many supplements and natural herbs and have had bad reactions to many of them. Consequently, I tend not to try new things. I'm not all THAT bad - I function OK, have a job and keep up with the kids. I am currently taking calcium for the ibs and have had really amazing results - feeling much better that way. Been eating a lot of chocolate lately (bad bad Valentine's Day!) and have felt worse since. Could be a relation??? I'll talk to my chiropractor about the Magnesium - he's been my greatest support thru this. Thanks, Happy!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 1999)

HeyKate,In regards to the chocolate cravings, I take Chromium with "Chromate" the box says Sugar Control on it. You can find it in the health food stores. I take 2 in the morning, 2 at lunch and 1 at night. I have no more chocolate cravings, it has really helped with my weight also. Give it a try. It's all natural - my naturpathic doctor recommend it to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 1999)

About chocolate -Neat idea about chromium - I take it for my IBS, about 120 mcg/day. I still crave chocolate - darn! Maybe I am not taking enough for the chocolate affect.Be careful about taking so many pills. I only take 1 ( at usual pill concentration). But I don't think you'll turn into a chrome bumper though!!SusanR - Do you have IBS and if so have you noticed a change since the chromium??HeyKate - Some chocolates have milk products in them: milk, whey, butterfat etc. You may be reacting to that. Some forms of dark chocolate do not have milk in them - read your label. I'm going to track my fibro and see if there is a connnection to chocolate. Interesting!Happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 1999)

SusanR - I'm not sure if I crave chocolate or not - I don't eat it very often - but I did eat a lot at the beginning of this week and had a bad flare-up Wed and yesterday. I guess it's a good thing I've given up chocolate for lent, huh? Thanks for the info!Happy - I have to tell you that I've thought a lot about that magnesium comment since I read it and something occurred to me. Many years ago, I was having a similar problem and a doctor told me to take potassium. I did and it went away. Why I didn't think about that til now is beyond me (another of those memory lapses we seem to experience, no doubt!) I'm going out to find some this weekend - I'll let you all know how it goes! I really appreciate all the info you all have been passing along here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 1999)

Just a note -- The magnesium malate is also good because of the malic acid ( lots of this found in apples!) I have taken just malic acid pill with good results. The pamphlet I have -- somewhere !! --- said to take both.FYI - Magnesium, Potassium and calcium are all minerals. Minerals have a wonderful way of interacting with each other. These along with phosphorus, selenium and iodine they are the most commonly considered minerals in diets for animals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 1999)

Thanks for the info, Happy. I'm going to look into the minerals. That might be the key for me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 1999)

Happy,The chromium I take has "Crommate" in it, and the box say sugar control. I think my craving sugar has to do with candida, it makes your body crave sugar - this helps me control it.I do have IBS, I have not noticed that chromium has helped me with my IBS, just the craving of sugar. I have noticed that staying away from tons of foods and eating bland diet helps greatly. I am trying to eat vegan soups, and there not too many veg. we can eat, it seems like most of the green veg. are bad for us. I stopped eating those and it helps. I do eat alot of romaine lettuce, that is high in fiber and nutrients.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 1999)

I can atest that the magnesium supplement is credible...my son aged 15yrs, was diagnosed last year with fibro, was depressed, had chest pains that progressively increased to one pain ALL DAY LONG -- just in terrible shape. After many other docs and not knowing what was wrong with him (cariologist could find nothing causing the pains), I took him to a holistic doc who diagnosed the fibro. He put my son on high doses of magnesium and he got better and better. Magnesium malate is the easist assimilated. I now am giving my son injections of the mag with b-12 as well to help stave of his body pains. The trick is to take as much as your body can handle without having diarhea, which too much will give you. My son's 'comfortable' level is 800mg a day orally.


----------

